# Anyone else on sleep meds?



## Kayteuk (Mar 2, 2009)

I got put on sleep medication as I cant sleep very well at night due to stress right now. I am currently on Zopiclone, and its pretty good, but I can only have it for 7 days due to it being "Addicting"...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I may go on to something a little less powerfull in future, but I was just wondering how many people out there are on any kind of sleep medications? And what effect (Apart from sleeping!) does it have on your life?

With zopiclone I can sleep 12 hours, But I have a nasty metallic taste after downing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I am going to be trying some sleep hypnosis when I am off zopiclone, but in the mean time, what works for you?


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

I use Clonazepam.  I used it for three years and when I started feeling more settled at night (finally), I was able to come off of it no problem.  I also take it when I have had a really stressful day and know I might have issues sleeping.  I have never had any side effects except that I don't remember my dreams when I take it.  It's a really dead sleep.


----------



## QueenEmB (Mar 2, 2009)

I take Diazepam from time to time to help me sleep.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 2, 2009)

I was on Zopiclone for a short time also, I found it really up and down to be honest. Some night I'd feel like I'd got an awesome nights sleep and others I'd just keep on lying there awake.

At the moment I'm on Diazepam and Amtriptyline - they're pretty good, better for longer term use I understand especially with the reasonably low doses I'm on. I find I just peacefully drift off, don't constantly wake in the night like I previously did and they don't make me feel totally zombie the next day. So all round pretty positive, only things I think might become a problem is if my body starts getting 'used to it' or if I did want to come off them I'd have to do it gradually as opposed to just stop taking them suddenly. But I guess everything comes with its problems. I'm just happy to be able to sleep finally! Had a lot of long term problems and long term illness, it made relaxing very difficult.


----------



## zipperfire (Mar 2, 2009)

Have you tried "Liquid Mind?" This is relaxation music tuned to a certain beat that makes you liable to fall asleep. The first time I heard it, it was on XM radio in the car and I nearly nodded off! What the HELL were they thinking, playing it during the daytime! I looked it up and sure enough, it's for sleeping. It works well on me. I have a Sansa Clip, and I fall asleep every night listening to this. 

 Sleep: Liquid Mind: Music


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 2, 2009)

I was given a prescription for Trazodone. I took it for a few weeks. I liked it. It helped me to sleep through the night, no dreams, but not too heavy, and I never woke up feeling groggy.


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 2, 2009)

I sometimes take Ambien (generic Zolpidem) to help me fall asleep if I have something important the next day (to make sure I don't toss and turn all night) or if I'm just anxious about something and I can't fall asleep.  If I can't get 6-8 hours of sleep, I do wake up a little groggy in the AM, but that wears off pretty quickly.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been taking trazodone for about a month....so far the only side effect is I'm losing weight....probably from not being exhausted!!!


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 2, 2009)

I take 2mg Lunesta an hour before I want to be alseep. I can't really say I've had any side effects except a horrible taste in my mouth in the morning. That's a lot better since I increased my water intake during the day. I don't ever wake up groggy, and if there was any emergency going on, I would wake right up. I think it's a miracle, at least for me.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 2, 2009)

i've had severe sleeping problems since i was young. even if i'm up at 6:30am and at work for 9-10 hours i still won't be tired by 11pm, infact i'll be more likely to be up until 4am. i've just got used to it now, and i occasionally take tesco's own sleep aids to sort me out.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 2, 2009)

My best friend takes Ambien.


----------



## letsbefriends (Mar 3, 2009)

try melatonin. it's natural and works like a charm.


----------



## pianohno (Mar 7, 2009)

My Dr tried me on Melatonin but it just wasn't doing the job - sure it helps you to _fall _asleep, but I was awake again after about an hour of sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been on Diazepam for a while now and that's a big help!


----------



## VintageAqua (Mar 7, 2009)

I was recently put on Trazadone but I noticed that I'm feeling really hazy in the morning, like half-awake for a few minutes. I think I need to ask the doctor if that will go away after a while. 

Otherwise, to help I usually clean things before sleeping. Sometimes even cleaning my makeup brushes will relax me...and I know girls on here have enough brushes to clean! Lol!


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 11, 2009)

I have just moved on to other remedies now, such as Hops and Lavender. I saw it on a program called "Grow your own drugs". They had a ethno botanist showing you how to make medicine that is natural and can really help. Hes not a flower power guy, hes actually kinda cute and really good at what he does!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not on any sleep meds but I do like to use a dreamcatcher so I won't wake from dreams or have awful ones which will disturb my sleep. Also I find a little sprinkle of lavender on your pillow helps relax you


----------

